# Speedometer Issue / Odometer Question



## warrenballard (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi. I am new here so I'll try to explain everything and ask my questions as briefly as possible. I have a 1985 300Z I am trying to get back on the road. I drove it the other day and notice the speedometer (mechanical) jumping from normal speed to three or four times the actual speed I was driving. From wht I've read on here I should start by removing the speedometer panel from the car and checking the cable and connection. From there, I don't know. If both these are good, what's next?
Also, I noticed my odometer is approximately 40-50K higher than I last remember it. My son drove it for about three months a year ago. Would the speedometer being off increase the odometer? is there another cable to it? I have never removed this instrument panel. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## warrenballard (Sep 24, 2005)

*Problem solved*

As an FYI for anyone with a similar problem, I fixed this:
I took the instrument panel off and the speedometer cable slipped off. No pop, it had broken loose. I went ahead and removed the panel anyway to check/replace bulbs. I also removed the connection to the transmission. This was also loose. Somehow overtime it had loosened and the retaining bolt had let go of it. Anyway, after cleaning everything, I reconnected all and it worked fine. Getting the panel out of the dash was the hardest part, but worth it because I cleaned everything and replaced a couple of bulbs.
Thanks.


----------

